# Are you glad or happy to be the age you are now?



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

*Or staring over at 21* *with everything the way it is now.  I'm glad to be older. 
I remember  
**Milton Friedman quote * 
*Tyranny of the Status Quo* *Do not agree or not just interesting
<strong>




*


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, I'm eternally glad I'm not any OLDER.   Otherwise, I'm pretty content.  Retired, adequate income, someone to get old with and having a great time.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm just the right age with all my faculties. most things in working order


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the video.

Never was a fan of Milton Friedman.  

David Brooks is just a kid there!   I knew there was a reason I liked him.
I try not to miss _Brooks & Shields, _PBS Newshour on Fridays.

In answer to your question, I'm just glad I don't have to start all over again 
in the current economic situation.


----------



## crochet lady (Nov 30, 2014)

Definitely glad to be the age I am. The thought of starting over doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> Never was a fan of Milton Friedman.
> 
> ...



*Feel bad for anyone starting out it's getting really bad. I hear next year will be really bad tax wise,. Was it last month someone said how stupid everyone was for voting for the health care, I do not rememb  us having a choice or voting on it.* * Just brace yourself*


----------



## Ina (Nov 30, 2014)

I wouldn't want to go back to my younger years either. Our times were pretty hard, but I don't think today's issues are any easier, their just different.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> I wouldn't want to go back to my younger years either. Our times were pretty hard, but I don't think today's issues are any easier, their just different.


 *I know a few 20 and  30 cant pay for housing just the basics*. *It is a problem when those in power make way more than the ones they represent*. * A few around here tried to up their salaries.  ps Ina one week and a day to go
*


----------



## Ina (Nov 30, 2014)

*Pchrise, I'm counting for you too.  We lost our cable TV and our online functions last Thursday.  We ended up borrowing movies from three neighbors just to fill up time.  Comcast tried to tell us that two cable boxes and our WiFi went out at the same time.
**It was their lines, not our equipment.*
:duh: :tapfoot:


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> *Pchrise, I'm counting for you too.  We lost our cable TV and our online functions last Thursday.  We ended up borrowing movies from three neighbors just to fill up time.  Comcast tried to tell us that two cable boxes and our WiFi went out at the same time.
> **It was their lines, not our equipment.*
> :duh: :tapfoot:


 *I'm down to  just Internet  if you have a digital antenna you can  have a back up to Comcast  Try net zero  Check this out http://www.netzero.net/start/showDevice.do?wls_did=nz-wls-sp-device-mifi-01 **I have one with my phone carrier and use it when I go out.*


----------



## Ina (Nov 30, 2014)

*I downloaded Xfinity, Netflix, and Amazon TV Go onto my iPad as soon as we got the WiFi back online.  Generally we might loose the TV cable function at times, but this was the first time everything has gone off. *


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 30, 2014)

Very happy I'm the age I am now. Wouldn't want to be growing up now. Glad I grew up in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2014)

*Am I glad or happy to be the age I am now?* NO. I would rather be in my early 50's and doing what I loved best--flying. There's not a day that doesn't go by that I wish I was back in the cockpit.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm content with where I am. Though it certainly hasn't been a pleasant journey, I'm profoundly grateful for every experience, *​especially* the painful, sorrowful ones. For from it all I learnt compassion, empathy and understanding.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> *Am I glad or happy to be the age I am now?* NO. I would rather be in my early 50's and doing what I loved best--flying. There's not a day that doesn't go by that I wish I was back in the cockpit.



I'm sad to hear that. But you still have your memories.

This looks great fun.... Made me think of you!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lELwr-fPd3c


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Enjoy your "youth" you younger sprouts here, as Mommy Nature will soon have you in her sights and start seriously chipping away at you as she has me...


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

*For me the thought of living 60 70 80 or 90 plus years though this current system is not appealing *


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

I wouldn't want to go back to 20... however 40 wouldn't be bad..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 1, 2014)

Both of us (wife-I) wouldn't mind having the bodies we did when we were 40 and early 50 years old. We were able to do more than we do now! Of course, during those years of being 40 and early 50, I didn't have a hip replacement or RC surgery as of yet. We are able to still be active, just not as much. BUT, going back, and living, those years in my later 20's thru/to 49 years old............*NO WAY*! I was single during that time and hated it! Using the word "hate" is extreme, but that's the way I felt being single.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm pretty neutral on the idea of being my age, for me its more about the people in my life, the experiences I'm having in the moment regardless of age.  But sure, I wouldn't mind having my 20 y/o body.  I can't say I was any happier at ages prior to where I am today, I wouldn't wish some of the experiences on my worst enemies, but on the other hand I've had some experiences that, were beautiful fairytale like in comparison, so, I'm fine having lived through the worse of times to some degree, but, I'll take where I am now and just be comfortable in my own skin in the here and now.


----------



## Melody1948 (Dec 1, 2014)

I will be 72 in a couple weeks.  I HATE it.  I cannot accept old age.  I am having a hard time with it.  I want to be young and full of energy. BoooHooooo.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

*I might feel worse about my age if I did not look like I'm in my late 20 or 30 Still feel a bit bad and hope after this life* *things will not be the same as it is now.* *Right now I just have vision issues* *and not letting that stop me from driving a little bit with someone to help if needed. I will address it soon*, *in the mean time very frustrating to say the least*. *I think having a semi good out look makes being at this age not too bad* *but I also hate being dependent* *and worry that might happen. I have checked out real elderly homes they are awful and not ready for that ever.*


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

Melody1948 said:


> I will be 72 in a couple weeks.  I HATE it.  I cannot accept old age.  I am having a hard time with it.  I want to be young and full of energy. BoooHooooo.


 *I would turn that number around in two weeks and now you will be 27 and stick with that* *number. I take nutrition seriously how I look is less important than not feeling bad.  Think back how you felt at that age and go with it .  
*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 1, 2014)

I would go back to 20 in a heartbeat and do everything all over again,exactly the same as the first time. Well,maybe a few minor changes,but not many. But I`m OK with 64 so far. Right now I`m very bored with not having any foster kids,and I feel like I`m starting to isolate myself. Don`t like that. Hubby went to work for his 8 hour day at the body shop,then text me to say that the school called and asked if he could work for 3 hours tonight,so he won`t be home til 8. Don`t know how he does it-that`s a looong day,and the school job is hard,physical work. Body shop job can be easy (mostly computer work) or hard (lots of estimating). Hoping he has an easy one there today. I know that,at 64,I could not do the hard work that he does at 66. But,yeah,I know that both of us would love to be younger.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2014)

I just turned my age number around. Darn, it still comes out 77. :notfair:


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

At 77 and being the guardian for a 16 year 0ld female for the last 4 year, Id do it again if the man upstairs wants me around longer.
I love life and STILL in very good health.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I just turned my age number around. Darn, it still comes out 77. :notfair:



*Then go with the year which means you are 37   *


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I would go back to 20 in a heartbeat and do everything all over again,exactly the same as the first time. Well,maybe a few minor changes,but not many. But I`m OK with 64 so far. Right now I`m very bored with not having any foster kids,and I feel like I`m starting to isolate myself. Don`t like that. Hubby went to work for his 8 hour day at the body shop,then text me to say that the school called and asked if he could work for 3 hours tonight,so he won`t be home til 8. Don`t know how he does it-that`s a looong day,and the school job is hard,physical work. Body shop job can be easy (mostly computer work) or hard (lots of estimating). Hoping he has an easy one there today. I know that,at 64,I could not do the hard work that he does at 66. But,yeah,I know that both of us would love to be younger.


 *I got let go at 50 from a job for being too slow they say*. I *pass all test with flyimg colors.  the dope manager was older and ugly.  *


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> I'm sad to hear that. But you still have your memories.
> 
> This looks great fun.... Made me think of you!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lELwr-fPd3c




Aww, yes, flight simulators. I have two and use them when I feel the need.


----------



## Lon (Dec 2, 2014)

Here I am at 80 and feeling in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in. Glad to have made it this far, many of my friends and colleagues have not. I have enjoyed a full and exciting life thus far and am looking forward to it's continuation.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

My mother will turn 90 in 2015.  I can only hope I'm doing as good at 70 as she is at almost 90.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 2, 2014)

Lon said:


> Here I am at 80 and feeling in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in. Glad to have made it this far, many of my friends and colleagues have not. I have enjoyed a full and exciting life thus far and am looking forward to it's continuation.



*I have no idea what 80 feels like, just hope it will not hurt and I can be as alert as I'm now. When I see someone in near 80 I ask how does it feel, they seem OK* * I thought I was going to die when I turn 40 then 50 came and went* *A joke from someone in the 50 range said if he knew he was going to live this long would have taken better care of himself*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just months short of the big 8-0 I make sure to peek out to see who is at my door when the bell rings.  Don't want to open to someone dressed in black carrying a scythe...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 3, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just months short of the big 8-0 I make sure to peek out to see who is at my door when the bell rings.  Don't want to open to someone dressed in black carrying a scythe...



I don't picture you being 80..   I picture you about fifty and looking like Woody Allen..   Don't ask me why..    It would be funny to have a thread telling how we picture some of the people here.  lol!    OR..... mebey not..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Actually, I may be old but I have a junior high mentality, just like Woody...


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not crazy about getting older.  I wouldn't want to really "go back"  and have to do it all again, but I wouldn't mind 40 one bit.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 21, 2015)

oldman said:


> *Am I glad or happy to be the age I am now?* NO. I would rather be in my early 50's and doing what I loved best--flying. There's not a day that doesn't go by that I wish I was back in the cockpit.



I thought you were still flying, OM.

I wouldn't mind being 50 again, but would not want to be much younger than that.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

Well...I'd be happy to go back to being 45 or 50.....I'm hardly old now at 60, I know that , but this last year I've had more go wrong with me than ever before, so I'd be happy just to rewind a few years and be more physically fit and in less pain..


----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2015)

To answer the original question;  *HELL NO !*

But, since there's nothing I can do about it I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

pchrise said:


> Are you glad or happy to be the age you are now?



If I could get a "rollback" I would be content to stay at around 50-55.   That would be "pre" weird aches&pains...


----------



## Hap (Nov 21, 2015)

I would like to be a kid again, but still know what I know now.  Life would have been a whole lot easier than it was with me making so many stupid mistakes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 21, 2015)

I posted on this thread when it was new almost a year ago, but I am very happy with the age I am now - 63.  But I'm still healthy so that helps.  Wouldn't mind having the face I had when I was in my early 40's though.   I physically feel about 40 and have lots of energy, but the mirror tells the truth!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 21, 2015)

My brain is, but my body has other ideas.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 21, 2015)

There are decided benefits to being 65..my present age.  I think retirement brings a lot of freedom to do your thing as no other age did.  I liked being every age I've been..this is just a new phase.  I'm very thankful to be here..there is only one way to live life and that's forward.


----------



## drifter (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm glad I've still got an age and not yet an ancestor but I'd like to start over again. 65 would be just fine.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I wouldn't want to go back to 20... however 40 wouldn't be bad..



Agree -- 35 or 40.  I'd want to take my "wisdom" with me so I could avoid some stuff.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

Exactly, if I could be 25 and know exactly what I know now. One kid and focus on career...could have spared myself so much pain and suffering and squirreled a mint to retire comfortably.


----------



## Linda (Nov 21, 2015)

I am happy with the age that I am now.


----------



## Victor (Nov 25, 2015)

No I want my youth back or at least 20 years earlier
but I dont want to relive the same 20 years.

I think we all want to be younger but will not admit it.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd rather be younger for one reason. Physically, I felt so much better. I had boundless energy. At my present age I never feel 100% like I did back then. 100% now still means something hurts somewhere, I've just learned to live with it and work around it.


----------



## IKE (Nov 26, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Agree -- 35 or 40.  I'd want to take my "wisdom" with me so I could avoid some stuff.



I agree on taking my 65 years of wisdom with me but if I could turn back the clock and freeze my age it would be 40.

My teens, 20's and 30's were interesting and I wouldn't trade anything for the memories and experiences but by 40 I was pretty much settled and temperament wise I had mellowed somewhat.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, 40 would be good, provided I could still be retired.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 26, 2015)

Given how hard I worked in my career and the toll it sometimes took on me and my family, I think I'm happier at this age.  I wouldn't want to go back, except for the part when my back didn't ache so much and my knee didn't give me pain and my shoulder didn't make so much noise.......well, you get the picture.  It's nice to look forward to slowing down and enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------

